# Water heater cooling down at night



## Vince99 (Feb 27, 2014)

We have a problem with a brand new Rheem 40 gallon gas water heater is that is dropping in temperature overnight. It cycles normally when in use during the day, maintaining water temperature at 145 degrees. But in the morning, after not being used for 8 hours or so, the water temperature is around 117-120 degrees. Once some water is run in the morning, it will heat up normally.

Water temperature is being measured at a sink 7 feet from the heater. We've replaced the gas valve, did not help the problem. Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Build a fire around it at night as supplemental heat to keep it hot.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Vince99 said:


> We have a problem with a brand new Rheem 40 gallon gas water heater is that is dropping in temperature overnight. It cycles normally when in use during the day, maintaining water temperature at 145 degrees. But in the morning, after not being used for 8 hours or so, the water temperature is around 117-120 degrees. Once some water is run in the morning, it will heat up normally.
> 
> Water temperature is being measured at a sink 7 feet from the heater. We've replaced the gas valve, did not help the problem. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


 Hi Vince! My name is Triplecrown24, and I'll gladly assist. I also suggest you go back to school and learn how to freaking READ!!!!!!

Glance up to the top right of your screen. Tell us what you see. (You may have to scroll up)

Is it a oblong shape with a RED background and big white letters?

Okay great. Now....what does it say?? Does it say:

*"PLUMBING PROFESSIONALS
ONLY" ?????????????
**





*


----------



## ]3ones (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds like the heat anticipater is too great a temperature difference. Maybe it can be adjusted or it might just be faulty. If the sensor is factory installed u might have to flick dip switches or something if u installed it in a well u need to apply a grease to the probe for proper temp reading, that grease is normally supplied by the manufacturer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Somebody leave a window open?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Aquastat differential could be 20- 25* F preset at the factory. Pfffft never mind.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

BC73RS said:


> Aquastat differential could be 20- 25* F preset at the factory. Pfffft never mind.


That made me lol.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Heater was pre-programmed to go into sleep mode. Energy saving feature. Perfectly normal. Just have to shake the handle on the faucet to "wake" it up.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Vince99 said:


> We have a problem with a brand new Rheem 40 gallon gas water heater is that is dropping in temperature overnight. It cycles normally when in use during the day, maintaining water temperature at 145 degrees. But in the morning, after not being used for 8 hours or so, the water temperature is around 117-120 degrees. Once some water is run in the morning, it will heat up normally.
> 
> Water temperature is being measured at a sink 7 feet from the heater. *We've replaced the gas valve*, did not help the problem. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks












"We replaced the gas valve."..........Did that guy give you a warranty?


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Out of curiosity, How come this thread has not been padlocked? Its pretty obvious Vince is not a plumber nor in the plumbing trade. I see no intro either.

Just sayin......


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Out of curiosity, How come this thread has not been padlocked? Its pretty obvious Vince is not a plumber nor in the plumbing trade. I see no intro either.
> 
> Just sayin......


Right?


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

I think that everyone is just enjoying the creative answers.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Out of curiosity, How come this thread has not been padlocked? Its pretty obvious Vince is not a plumber nor in the plumbing trade. I see no intro either.
> 
> Just sayin......











I left it open just for fun.....:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I guess 'Vince' moved on.



Let's shut 'er down boys.


----------

